# Midpipe question



## FlyBoyJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just bought Kook's long headers(1 7/8") and Corsa sport exhaust. Do I need to go ahead and upgrade my midpipe or will the stock still work? Maybe its a dumb question but I'm still kind of a newbie at the mod game. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah you will need the connection pipes from kooks to fill the gap, unless you got a package deal? If you didnt get them they come with or without cats


----------



## FlyBoyJ (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought so, its tough buying parts online. I appreciate it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Kooks require their own mids? They don't bolt to the stocker?

I know Pacesetter requires mids, didn't know the others did to...


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Only shorty headers will bolt to the stock mids. Take a look at your cats next time you can, they tuck up next to the block. LTs go way past the cats, hence the need for mids.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are some pics, stockers on the left and "off-road" non-catted Kook's mids on the right. If they had cats, they would be in the straight section.

both of these are 05-06. The 04 has a resonator on the mids and is shaped differently.


----------

